# LA Galaxy U13 player passed away



## SBFDad (Apr 18, 2018)

Puts things in perspective. Great kid. Incredibly sad week for LA Galaxy Academy...

https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2018/04/18/statement-la-galaxy-passing-la-galaxy-academy-player-tommy-mark


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 18, 2018)

SBFDad said:


> Puts things in perspective. Great kid. Incedibly sad week for LA Galaxy Academy...
> 
> https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2018/04/18/statement-la-galaxy-passing-la-galaxy-academy-player-tommy-mark


Very sad.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Apr 19, 2018)

This breaks my heart.  Yes, this definitely puts things in perspective.


----------



## Buddhabman (Apr 19, 2018)

Blessings to the young Angel. Peace and comfort to the family, loved ones and his teammates.


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom (Apr 19, 2018)

This so sad!  Rest In Peace Tommy. You were an amazing player. Prayers to his family!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2018)

Ahui hou braddah Tommy.  May Akua Malama Tommy's Ohana.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

Talked to the Dad yesterday and he told me some great stories as to what kind of boy he was and the impact he had on others and at a very young as well.
1100 people at his memorial at UCLA stadium.
*In Loving Memory Of Tommy Mark - YouTube*
▶ 2:00


----------



## SMUfan (May 15, 2018)

Though he never played for our club, he was close to many of our players.

http://www.irmarosefoundation.org/thetommymarkmemorialfund/​
*The Tommy Mark Memorial Fund has been established to honor the legacy of twelve-year old Tommy Mark.*

Tommy loved soccer and helped spread joy for the game across Los Angeles and beyond. But Los Angeles, and especially Tommy’s Neighborhood, has a dearth of dedicated public field space in the local parks, limiting the growth of free play.

Please join us in building a soccer/multi-purpose field in his name. “Tommy’s Field” will be for everyone and a place where Tommy and his passion for soccer, and all sports, will be forever remembered.

All contributions are tax deductible, via the umbrella of the Ernest and Irma Rose Foundation*. Donors will be provided a confirming letter with the Foundation’s Federal Tax Identification Number.

Donations may be made via Paypal or by check payable to the Ernest and Irma Rose Foundation, noting in the memo portion the _Tommy Mark Memorial Fund._ 

*All checks should be sent to:*

*Ernest and Irma Rose Foundation*

*Attn: Sara Garske, Foundation Administrator *

*C/O First Foundation Bank*

*18101 Von Karman Avenue, Suite 750*

*Irvine, CA 92612*

sgarske@ff-inc.com

*Tele: 949-732-6277*​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talked to the Dad yesterday and he told me some great stories as to what kind of boy he was and the impact he had on others and at a very young as well.
> 1100 people at his memorial at UCLA stadium.
> *In Loving Memory Of Tommy Mark - YouTube*
> View attachment 2590▶ 2:00
> ...


That’s pretty intense!!  Good looking kid.  I heard the team he plays for now is pretty good.  Malama Pono to the Mark Ohana.


----------

